# Shaun White Skills



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I just saw an ad with Shaun White. He's teaching everything from gear selection to carving on a platform called the skills.

Dude can rip a halfpipe, but let's talk about that stance. Does he ride a custom snowboard to get a stance that wide? Does it help in the pipe? How can his knees take that? We used to rock wide stances back in the day, maybe he's all about that consistency.

His jib and carving game looked pretty weak too. Pretty crazy someone could win all those snowboarding medals and ride like that. Still, I bet he has an interesting perspective on the sport.

the skills


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

WigMar said:


> I just saw an ad with Shawn White. He's teaching everything from gear selection to carving on a platform called the skills.
> 
> Dude can rip a halfpipe, but let's talk about that stance. Does he ride a custom snowboard to get a stance that wide? Does it help in the pipe? How can his knees take that? We used to rock wide stances back in the day, maybe he's all about that consistency.
> 
> ...


He's bee notorious for his insane stance width since he first started riding. There's science to having a larger stance width helping with rotation. the closer to the tip and tail that youre feet are the more leverage you have for rotation. Picture putting a doorknob in the center of a door and then out of the edge, which way is it easier to open? When the knob is on the far side!

Outside of that the rest is just personal comfort. He's ridden like that his whole career, his body is use to it. Not nearly a fanatic enough to know if he's used canting or changed it over his career. 

As for Jib/Carve. There's a lot going on there. One, hes been out of the game at that level for a bit now. Two, that's not what any of his medals are in. He's never been a big mountain guy (outside the whole First Decent film which he did not fit in at all but was still fun). 

All snowboarding disciplines are completely independent. Whites always been the best and frankly is still untouchable in pipe, even the best of the best right now aren't touching what he was doing. Pipe doesn't have any jibbing or big carves to do, That being said he absolutely knows how to sue his edges better than any of us. Slopestyle he was exceptional but never completely dominant in the way he was in pipe. In slopestyle his biggest advantage was never jibbing but always just massive airs.

Jibbing in an art, halfpipe is an art, and big mountain carves are an art. You can be the worlds best jibber but still not be able to ride a big line or even air out of pipe.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Burton ad but some people will benefit from it. For sure he’s a legend and such vid series spread the stoke and motivation. It’s always fun to watch such vids.

On carving - I had some group lessons with a guy who is a pro in slopestyle/halfpipe. Sponsored, not an Olimpic level (but I hope he gets there one day, a cool guy) but he throws double corks and double tamedogs off jumps. I didn’t really benefit from the lessons. They don’t really carve anywhere close to Knapton or the guys you see in Korua or Slice and Dice or toy vids. To be honest they don’t really carve better than a guy who is an advanced carver.

To be a pro in halfpipe you need a different set of skills like a godlike spacial awareness, agility and riding at some level that is required to do all the crazy stuff they do. It’s this half a spin more in a better style that makes the difference there.

On piste when they carve and throw easy stylish 360s they look like a typical exper rider that you see once in your few trips. And yeah, they have fuckin springs in their legs, you see how they utilize 100 % of the pop.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I want him to pick my gear for me!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I think the fact that China took women who weren't good enough in gymnastics and threw them onto a snowboard for a few years and grabbed a medal last Olympics shows that riding is secondary in the half pipe. Granted it's a movie so the narrative is what they want to be, but I think you could see in that old movie First Descent that has both White and TRice in it that up on the mountain White was less comfortable. It's just was not his element. It's like any sport that has different elements. Take Messi and tell him he has to play center back and see how well he does.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

f00bar said:


> Take Messi and tell him he has to play center back and see how well he does.


Messi would be a better defender than 99.9% of amateur defenders. A good comparison with White doing freeride


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

If he really has his head around the way he gets things done it could be cool to hear him talk about it, but most pros can just do shit without thinking about it too much. 
Mortals like us need to really think about our methods if we want to progress. 

I can kind of see him being the nerdy type when it comes to working out how to ride though, I wish more pros would talk to us instead of just hucking so we can eat popcorn.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Shaun White can't ride pow period. For years we would go spray him on pow days because it was hilarious how uncomfortable he is riding even mellow stuff. Plus that stance on a half pipe board in pow come on.


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

Tony Hawk couldn't skate street until he was a senior lol


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

Hmmm I just checked out that page of his, with all the vids. That platform seems like a scaled down Udemy - 2 minutes talking about safety, 4 minutes to warm up, you learn how to turn and stop in 9 minutes, then on to pipe basics, 3 vids later you've got advanced pipe technique after watching THAT 7 minute video....

The platform strikes me as REALLY odd - I guess it's for people who are too lazy to find better pipe technique vids / more in-depth discussions of overcoming adversity / better lessons in pursuing your passions etc for free, on Youtube.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Imagine being so angry someone is literally the greatest of all time at a sport they try to make fun of them for not being good at a different one..... Yes Halfpipe is a different entire sport.

And while we all know White isn't Jeremy Jones or Travis Rice, he did go ride with the like of Terje and Rice in Alaska doing lines none of us could get close to being paid enough to try, and all while openly admitting it's just not who he is or what he knows. So anyone here trying to pretend that they hate him because he actually can't ride, well that's some baby peepee energy.

That being said, it does seem like a super cheap whimpy money grab site I would never suggest using.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

lab49232 said:


> That being said, it does seem like a super cheap whimpy money grab site I would never suggest using.


Yep, my take exactly: short video tutorials + brief snippets of wisdom + micro discussions on how they overcame a challenge in their career..... all for only $69/course.

OR! If you want to learn how to do a double cork 1260 in the pipe, whilst hitting a football with a tennis racket in one hand, and eating nutritious food with the other - all mid-air - that'll only cost $149.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I'd imagine that there is nobody else who comes close adding to the number of people who snowboard as him. The right person at the right time, the media fell in love with him, and he has the medals to back it up. He is the only household name the sport has ever had. Parents, grandparents, people who have never been in snow know his name. I bet if people were to watch Lindsey Vonn on a powder day going down a bowl they'd pick her style apart as well.

My issue is this, and its a pretty small one. If you want to learn how to do something, you don't go and try to emulate a professional. You go to a professional instructor. People who are amazing at something tend to instruct by showing how amazing they are. Not by getting someone to progress into it. For me, videos that show people messing up more than showing the right way to do it are better. I bet in all his videos you don't see him mess up once.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

f00bar said:


> For me, videos that show people messing up more than showing the right way to do it are better.


It is for THIS reason, that to me, the most valuable videos on Youtube are from Skier Dan's channel  

I won't criticize the guy - he was awe-inspiring when I was growing up, loading e.g. TB4 and TB5 into the video machine at boarding school, all the boys stoking out on how someone so young could be so good. He milked it hard whilst he could, which honestly I would do in his shoes - he likely never knew any better, was probably never exposed to the "having to work a shitty part time job in order to afford second hand gear and hitch hike up the hill" side of snowboarding (when he was doing practice at my local mountain, before winning the Toyota Big Air with that cab 9 -- I think he was 15 at the time -- me and my mate got to talking to him - seemed cool enough, but we were blown away that he'd never heard of Salomon or K2, didn't have a clue what they were). 

Okay, I'm off to watch Skier Dan.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

f00bar said:


> I'd imagine that there is nobody else who comes close adding to the number of people who snowboard as him. The right person at the right time, the media fell in love with him, and he has the medals to back it up. He is the only household name the sport has ever had. Parents, grandparents, people who have never been in snow know his name. I bet if people were to watch Lindsey Vonn on a powder day going down a bowl they'd pick her style apart as well.
> 
> My issue is this, and its a pretty small one. If you want to learn how to do something, you don't go and try to emulate a professional. You go to a professional instructor. People who are amazing at something tend to instruct by showing how amazing they are. Not by getting someone to progress into it. For me, videos that show people messing up more than showing the right way to do it are better. I bet in all his videos you don't see him mess up once.


Been preaching that on this forum for years. It's just great when the people most butt hurt about him ignore the fact that he is literally the BIGGEST thing for the sport as far as gaining money, popularity, innovation and creating a successful future for it outside of Jake and Tom. Stupid Shaun White he held the thing I claim to love most, and he isn't even a world-renowned powder rider, what a b*Tch


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Tried one of those customs with 1 set of 3d inserts for each foot, with that stance, don't know how that works out. Those courses are probably for the stockbrokers who like to knowitall without doing it.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

I rode a 26 inch stance for about a season ('94 I think)) then went back down to 24... now that canting is a thing, 24 is damn good for me even at 40 for big air, park and all-mountain freestyle. I'm not surprised that some people can make 26 work easily.

About White: He was too young for me to admire that much when he became known... the guys I grew up admiring/idolizing are now old dudes and Shawn was, to me, just a very good young rider. Like him or not, he was and is an amazing rider. He can't ride pow? Now come on. You don't become the best pipe rider in the world by spending days cruising pow. He focused on what he wanted to do (or what he was best at I guess) and it worked for him. 

Becoming successfull always means you draw resentment from people, I'm sure he's fine with that, considering the impact he had on the sport and all it brought to him.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Ran into him a couple yrs ago. Seemed like a pretty normal guy.

I gotta say he's pretty admirable. Did what he wanted, greatly succeeded in what he set out to do; despite being pretty much bullied out of the sport.

Never really followed the whole "contest" scene, but the few events I saw where he was in... the guy fycking sent it. 

Even to this day, I don't think I have seen anyone as impressive; not even close.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

My thoughts are that he is an athlete. A good one. He is not now, maybe he was at some point, a snowboarder. Same for his skating. He is an athlete. I haven't felt a vibe from him that suggested he actually cares about snow or skate beyond the paycheck it provides. This new effort feels the same. He is utilizing his name for traffic and while he might (still not likely) be able to tell you what Burton to get for gear, he has no frame of reference for the industry and has never ridden anything else. Thats the issue with any pro giving gear advice though. Mario Andretti is a phenomenal driver, does that mean he has the most valid opinion on my next work truck? Probably not. Any pros gear exposure is very limited. The skills thing, maybe. But he isn't exactly the most well rounded pro.


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

Nivek said:


> My thoughts are that he is an athlete. A good one. He is not now, maybe he was at some point, a snowboarder. Same for his skating. He is an athlete.


This is it. The reason he became a household name is because he was an athlete and people outside of the Snow/surf/skate world can understand what that is in the US. Terje Haakonsen is a household name in Norway but winter sports are much more relatable to the general public there so it doesn't take a computer game for them to take him seriously. 

The funny thing with White is that most of the all-time greats who have some extra magic over and above even the other really good pros, were halfpipe champs who took that insane edge control and spatial awareness to the rest of the mountain. The people you really wish you could ride like. Craig Kelly, Terje Haakonsen, Arthur Longo, Kazuhiro Kokubo, you get the idea. White is hard for me to relate to as a snowboarder because he could've been getting paid to _ride_ stuff that we all dream about but was _practicing_ halfpipe instead. 

He's obviously achieved a lot but he also blew it by being an entitled douche. Had he been out in the mountains hiking and shredding pow with a diverse crew every once in a while he might've grown up to be a little more humble.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Kevington said:


> This is it. The reason he became a household name is because he was an athlete and people outside of the Snow/surf/skate world can understand what that is in the US. Terje Haakonsen is a household name in Norway but winter sports are much more relatable to the general public there so it doesn't take a computer game for them to take him seriously.
> 
> The funny thing with White is that most of the all-time greats who have some extra magic over and above even the other really good pros, were halfpipe champs who took that insane edge control and spatial awareness to the rest of the mountain. The people you really wish you could ride like. Craig Kelly, Terje Haakonsen, Arthur Longo, Kazuhiro Kokubo, you get the idea. White is hard for me to relate to as a snowboarder because he could've been getting paid to _ride_ stuff that we all dream about but was _practicing_ halfpipe instead.
> 
> He's obviously achieved a lot but he also blew it by being an entitled douche. Had he been out in the mountains hiking and shredding pow with a diverse crew every once in a while he might've grown up to be a little more humble.


Blew what? What is the right way to enjoy snowboarding? What is the right way to make money snowboarding? What kind of BS statement was that? Shaun wanting to perfect his halfpipe and not caring about big mountain riding isn't the rightr way to snowboard? What the hell kind of statement is that?


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

lab49232 said:


> Blew what? What is the right way to enjoy snowboarding? What is the right way to make money snowboarding? What kind of BS statement was that? Shaun wanting to perfect his halfpipe and not caring about big mountain riding isn't the rightr way to snowboard? What the hell kind of statement is that?


A.MEN

I get the “he’s an athlete that snowboard instead of a snowboarder” thing that kevin wrote above but I see no problem with it.
However, despising the fact that one puts work and discipline into a “discipline” of a given sport in order to become the best either reeks of resentment or just comes from someone who never competed seriously in anything... 
would you complain that a gymnist doesn’t excel in every aspect of gymanstics?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Man someone sure is protective of Shaun White here. At the end of the day snowboarders and people who snowboard.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

double posty


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Man someone sure is protective of Shaun White here. At the end of the day snowboarders and people who snowboard.


I don't love or hate the guy nor do I intend to defend him, I just don't get all the hate he gets though. As I said, he was still an early teen when I was mid-20. Never idolized the guy but he sure was already good at what he did.
Sincere question Avran: are "people who snowboard" _that_ bad? Just curious... I get that they're not part of the culture and don't _usually_ push the sport forward. But they do at least bring money to the sport right? Companies make money from them so they can develop new products and further the brands/sport no? For better or worse, snowboarding wouldn't be the same now without these people and that's since day one. What am I missing here?


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Man someone sure is protective of Shaun White here. At the end of the day snowboarders and people who snowboard.


Nah just calling out your completely utter BS post  Trying to brag you used to bully White and act like you're better than him. You do make your money on being the douche and owning the roll and all the power in the world to you for that. But that was a baby peepee energy post, you know it, the forum knows it. 

Frankly not a fan of any snowboarder bullying anyone on the hill whether it be White or a 5 year old kid. If you're saying you use to ride around and spray snow and make a rider not bothering you at all uncomfortable, no matter who it is, well that's not funny douche, that's just douche douche.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

There's multiple tiers to people that snowboard. But lets break it down with some basic stereotypes.

The rental people that snowboard. They'll talk about how they snowboard sometimes, but no real gear, fine with renting, spend more time in the bar than riding. More power to them. If asked who their favorite snowboarder is you get either Shaun White or T. Rice. So you either get half pipe jock or Art of Filler. Monetary investment in snowboarding minimal. 

The I bought a snowboard and ride occasionally, but haven't bought new gear in (insert however long here) person that snowboards. This is the same person that bitches when their bindings dry rot or something breaks and demands a warranty. Typically rides a Never Summer because it has a 3 year warranty bro and my friend who drives a 2WD truck rides one. ( can substitute a Lib Tech in here as well as they're very pro Mericuh!) Spends more time talking about a day they once had where it was a foot deep than they actually do actively trying to get out on deep days and have more days. Monetary investment in snowboarding minimal.

The sedated in generation (insert whatever here). More than likely is still actively rocking a Grenade Gloves sticker on their truck probably a Tacoma with some kind of weak ass lift in it. Tells you how Danny Kass was the best if really trying for core cred will mention Sketchy D or Shane Flood. Outerwear that was in style when Bush 2.0 was president. Boots that have more days on it than his Tacoma has mileage. Replaces gear every 3 to 8 years depending on if his dirt bike or whatever needs attention. Knows some history of snowboarding but isn't relevant and thinks nothing can change. Very akin to high school quarter back who scored 4 touch downs and now sits at small town bar and relives that glory 20 years later every Friday night. Financial investment in snowboarding minimal to moderate but waning since the glory days. 

The weekend warrior that gets out after it as societal/life obligations allow. Tries to shred a bunch but life gets in the way. Buys new gear every couple of seasons but never head to toe full set ups so it's always an ever revolving cycle of outerwear, boots, bindings, boards, goggles, etc. Definitely gets monies worth out of gear but also pushes it a bit past its prime. Couldn't name an real snowboarders except maybe Jeremy Jones or whatever was on (insert streaming service). Buys from the discount rake exclusively. Has a season pass and knows exactly how many days to break even. Sometimes bring friends with them that haven't snowboarded or barely snowboard. Financial investment in snowboarding moderate but perpetually sinking cash in every season regardless of outcome. 

The group activity person. Lives in a city that's close enough to make a day trip to a resort of some kind (within 2 hours). Does it to meet people. May have tried skiing but it didn't work out, or was a wakeboarder/skateboarder when younger. Buys a lot of new gear that doesn't match their ability level and nerds out on it. Basically the sucker for marketing pitches like "turns ice into powder" and "downsize on this and turn the mountain into a skatepark" type of person. Will go to city movie premiers mainly for the raffle prizes (they're going to win that damn season pass this year!) watches the movie and finds it entertaining but couldn't name one person in there and refers to it as Dinosaurs Die brand. Has one mega pass and only goes to maybe 2 to 3 of the 26 resorts on it. Financial investment is moderate to abundant and most old gear sits in garage or basement after maybe 20 uses max. Will not actively donate gear to charities or to friends that are starting out. 

The poser kook. Sits on the fringes of the snowboarding world not entrenched in the culture but not completely oblivious to it. Will try to nerd out any board shop guy, but mainly misconstrues the tech names or what brands make what. Somehow knows all the demo dates and has made the reps cringe when they see them coming. Goes to all events, buys a ton of gear but is always scrounging for freebies/deals. Claims reps and industry people are his friend, no one knows who the fuck he is and everyone has some nick name for him. May get flowed boards to test due to sucking the proverbial dick at a demo and praising a brand, usually by clueless marketing person that doesn't snowboard anymore because it's cooler to talk about working for a brand than going snowboarding. Thinks that their input will drive a brand, can also be a yes man and get into peoples ears to change production to make products more inferior but usually only with tier 3 brands or lower. Has a season pass but also is on a first name basis with all seasonal bar tenders at the resort. Financial investment in snowboarding abundant to absurd, but only doing it for clout. 

Snowboard athletes. Only care about either chasing clout, prestige, or the next trick. Jock out at contests and powder days are a pain as it ruins the park. Don't care about the culture, don't care about the product, just fucking give me give me give me. Think that a quad cork will make them respected by snowboarders, no one cares and people get more stoked on the latest Yawgoons edit. Will sign a contract with whatever lame company (ruroc) because the paycheck is more important. Hasn't bought gear in years/decades and couldn't tell you why a board does anything. When the endorsement deals run out they're out of snowboarding and won't even do it for fun. But they'll fucking milk that they did it for whatever other endeavor they're on. Or they become a bitter jaded ex pro that just whores their name out for whatever horrible company tosses product at them. These are the guys that usually get sidelined by an injury and just become jaded almost becoming very high school football quarter back. May get free comp tickets occasionally but only because the resort owes me he was on a poster back in (insert year x). Hasn't paid for gear for years, former pro bro is now a sales rep and crashes at his apartment when he's in town so he gives him demo gear for free. Usually sells free gear for PBR money. Financial investment in snowboarding nill. 

There's so many other options I could go into. There's nothing wrong with being a person that snowboards but know your lane. I've watched a lot of people take from snowboarding or think it owes them without ever giving anything to it or giving back. Nothing wrong with making money off snowboarding if you're a snowboarder but don't ever think it owes you anything. 

And as for Lab I'll just say it. I think you're a blow hard douche nozzle that's never done shit in snowboarding but wishes that you did. At the end of the day you're the poser kook that creeps around but won't commit to doing anything to help anyone but yourself and even that help for yourself is so minimal it's just sad. You'll sit around and defend Shaun saying he's the greatest when in fact he's not, he's an athlete. Oh no we sprayed snow on a person snowboarding whatever shall they do. How will they survive having snow sprayed on them while snowboarding. What will to use your words "the greatest snowboarder ever" do. OMG he can't ride because someone sprayed a little snow on him. I've known Shaun for 20 years. I've seen his progression as a human and seen what his family has become, they fucking suck as people. But hey sit around and virtue signal all you want bud we all know who the one here is trying to exude their micro dick passive aggressive small dick energy. At least I have no qualms being just honest about who I am or how I feel. I know your type, you won't be in snowboarding in any capacity in the next 5 years.


----------



## RobbC (Mar 22, 2018)

...And as for Angry I'll just say it...Dude...get some help.

Hate, especially this much hate, just doesn't seem healthy. You wear it like a badge of honor, but I believe that ultimately you will not find whatever you are looking for with it.

Find some inner peace, let things go, accept a little criticism, and stop feeling the excessive need to defend yourself at the slightest provocation...you'll feel better.

Yeah...I should mind my own business...but nobody else seems to do that around here.

It's like you're treating snowboarding like it's some kind of religion. Snowboarding, no matter how much you want it to be, or try to make it so, is not a religion...it's just something we do for fun. In the end you will not take it with you, regardless of what "the end" might mean to you. Some few fortunate people are lucky enough, or talented enough to make a living at it in some way or another but those are the 0.1%'ers. The rest of us are just Snowboarders, or "people who Snowboard", or whatever else nonsense...it seems pointless to try and put people in discrete boxes, to try and hang labels on different categories of people who love the sport...in all the different ways that the sport can be loved...and even if there is some good reason to categorize people, I submit that it's the height of arrogance to declare one category better than the other...as if you have some special authority to declare who is worthy and who is lacking. We've all heard the phrase "it takes all kinds", and this statement is as true in snowboarding as it is anywhere else. It takes all of us to keep this sport alive...I believe everyone is relevant. Live and let live how about it.

Angry, you live in a glass house..seems crazy for you to cast stones.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> And as for Lab I'll just say it. I think you're a blow hard douche nozzle that's never done shit in snowboarding but wishes that you did. At the end of the day you're the poser kook that creeps around but won't commit to doing anything to help anyone but yourself and even that help for yourself is so minimal it's just sad. You'll sit around and defend Shaun saying he's the greatest when in fact he's not, he's an athlete. Oh no we sprayed snow on a person snowboarding whatever shall they do. How will they survive having snow sprayed on them while snowboarding. What will to use your words "the greatest snowboarder ever" do. OMG he can't ride because someone sprayed a little snow on him. I've known Shaun for 20 years. I've seen his progression as a human and seen what his family has become, they fucking suck as people. But hey sit around and virtue signal all you want bud we all know who the one here is trying to exude their micro dick passive aggressive small dick energy. At least I have no qualms being just honest about who I am or how I feel. I know your type, you won't be in snowboarding in any capacity in the next 5 years.


What lovely insight. As for the first 3 novels at the start, well we've all read those before but thanks for the reiteration. But as for Danny well he's officially the biggest douche in snowboarding and I've spent A LOT of time with him. He used to live on a hose boat a little outside of Portland that I spent a lot of time at. Even after he moved hed just randomly show up, steal shit, crash uninvited, dude was what was the epitome of old snowboarding culture and the bane of modern culture.

As for me, you and Nivek (not sure on Nivek to be fair) may be the only people who've worked in snowboarding on this forum longer than I have. It's the only industry I've been in outside of pizza in highschool, I'm a lifer for better or worse at this point. I've done comps, I taught for years, I've almost killed myself on hill numerous times, I've worked in shops, ran shops, I've sold 3,000 snowboards in a single year, I've done front office at resorts, you name it I've done it. 

See we've both done pretty similar things with the industry but from different angles. You go with the exude confidence and a f*ck you I'll tell you like it is (unless of course there's brand that won't give you stuff to review in which case the suck be default, you know what I'm talking about) it's been hit and miss for you over the years, you've struggled your ass off and you've managed to grind it out to at least eek out a living in the sport you love and that's great for you. 

I've been in the let's get you amped to ride no matter what. You showed up with 90 year old gear in my shop to be repaired I'm gonna tall you how cool your retro board is because you're probably just stoked to have a board. You wanted a Skate Banana I'll ask you what you want it for and as long as it's not gonna be a horrible experience I'll gladly sell it to you because I just want you excited to get on the hill with whatever makes you feel best. I've taught thousands of people to ride their first chair lift and to make their first toe side turn and just watched them light the hell up and it's freaking fantastic. 

And honestly, that's why I appreciate White's contribution to the industry. The amount of kids he made snowboarders by his influence, the amount of times he just straight lit people up and got them amped is incredible and great for the industry. And no he's not the best snowboarder, he's not the best person, he's not the best athlete but he sure as damn hell was the best pipe rider to ever exist. You can deny it because you hate his personality all you want, but the industry knows it's true. 

So again you trying to shit on White at any chance you get, never tossing any credit when like it or not he's affected and helped more people in snowboarding than you could ever hope to dream, trying to talk about showing up an Olympic medalist on the mountain, trying to brag about spraying him and being a dick, it's small dick energy. I mean completely on brand which good job sticking to it, consistency is key in branding as you know. I'll largely always give you credit for the shit you've gone through and managed to still hold an edge because I've followed your career for a long LONG time. ButI'll still call out the BS when it happens because it's fun and we all get a lovely rant out of it that helps your branding and provides us all with entertaining reading material.


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

lab49232 said:


> Blew what? What is the right way to enjoy snowboarding? What is the right way to make money snowboarding? What kind of BS statement was that? Shaun wanting to perfect his halfpipe and not caring about big mountain riding isn't the rightr way to snowboard? What the hell kind of statement is that?


Just to clarify, when I say he blew it, I'm talking about the fact that he got dropped by his sponsors, including his life-long board sponsor Burton, due to sexual harassment and abuse. Thats not a good role model for young men getting into snowboarding and is definitely a further barrier to women of any age getting in to it. 

Its just my two cents on a forum for discussing snowboarding. I'm not hating on the guy, what right would I have to do that having never met him. I actually feel a little sorry for him that he didn't have better guidance from people around him in snowboarding. He is "The Greatest Pipe Rider of All Time" and now he's trying to sell online carving tuition or whatever. He was snowboarding's child prodigy and in some way it failed him. Thats a kind of sad career arc. 

This is why I have time for grumpy old bastards who want to 'protect the culture'. Its not about being a gatekeeper and telling people how they should enjoy snowboarding but it is important to smell kook shit a mile away and try to deflect it. Firstly, so there is space for the younger generations to make snowboarding what they want it to be rather than what an Olympic committee or energy drink company wants it to be. Secondly, to keep the focus on that beautiful thing for which there are no words. Its there the first time you learn to link turns, and its still there as you ride away from a triple cork or an Alaskan spine. You all know what it is and it has nothing to do with who is the best at anything.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

The Snowboard Police doesn't quite like Shaun White.

Maybe he showers, brushes his teeth and uses shampoo and conditioner. Doesn't run to the mountain on pow days or work at Stoney Bros. Pizza. Doesn't post inspirational 'save the planitz' wisdom on Twatter and his board doesn't have magnetraction...

Who cares. He did what he wanted.
It's not his problem that some people NEED a sense of community or group image to belong to.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Who is Shaun white?


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Scalpelman said:


> Who is Shaun white?


Literally the only snowboarder in the world people don't have to ask that question about.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

The "I'm core snowboarding" some of the riders give off isn't necessarily true. I guess alot of people are upset he doesn't even try, but I don't really care. There's an olympic halfpipe competition every 4 years, and not much have changed the last few rounds.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Scalpelman said:


> Who is Shaun white?


Don't worry about him. Nobody knows him and in 10yrs nobody will even mention him. Unlike those Yagoon dudes.


----------



## RobbC (Mar 22, 2018)

easyrider16 said:


> If you don't think of anowboarding like a kind of religion, you're probably not a snowboarder, just a person who snowboards. Something you do for fun? This ain't backgammon, dude. Snowboarding is one of the few things I live to do. In winter, snowboarding is my church.


So...I'm a person who snowboards...so what...you make that sound almost derogatory. Your labels only define me in your own mind.

If that's all you got...I hope you never lose it. But if for any reason you do...I also hope you can discover that your life is bigger than you think.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Please don't mix snowboarding and religion. It's not needed. We snowboard for fun, and if you have some spiritual feelings while you do, that's fine.


----------



## RobbC (Mar 22, 2018)

easyrider16 said:


> Nah bro, it's not deragatory, it just means more to me than it does to you. And the older I get, the more I realize that being outside riding a snowboard, a mountain bike, or hiking in the woods are the things that make me most feel at peace with the world. All that sh!t about careers and money and houses and stuff... It's all bullshit, man. The most important things in life are family and the things that make you feel free.
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


I'm hearin' ya...


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Yes that's condescending religious talk alright.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

easyrider16 said:


> If you don't think of snowboarding like a kind of religion, you're probably not a snowboarder, just a person who snowboards. Something you do for fun? This ain't backgammon, dude. Snowboarding is one of the few things I live to do. In winter, snowboarding is my church.


Well then, Amen brother.

But quick, call Cambridge to update their dictionary definition. It's all wrong:


Redirect Notice



Can you define snowboarder please?
I'd love to know what it is.

Off to Bingo.


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

He is like the tiger woods of snowboarding. Really good and kinda rapey. That chick in his shitty band was not down with the tomato ( and who can blame her). Or maybe more like Kobe, god molrest his soul.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I dunno about religion, but there is a definite zen to snowboarding. Backed by science, strangely. Scientists have observed that the brain works in one of two modes at any time: introspective, or reactive. And it's very difficult to do both at once, except for routine tasks that you can hand off to your unconscious. So when you're snowboarding, it's difficult to introspect about the mortgage, or your asshole neighbor, or the upcoming election, or the results of your latest physical. It's just one of many reasons why I enjoy it.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Donutz said:


> I dunno about religion, but there is a definite zen to snowboarding. Backed by science, strangely. Scientists have observed that the brain works in one of two modes at any time: introspective, or reactive. And it's very difficult to do both at once, except for routine tasks that you can hand off to your unconscious. So when you're snowboarding, it's difficult to introspect about the mortgage, or your asshole neighbor, or the upcoming election, or the results of your latest physical. It's just one of many reasons why I enjoy it.


Can you introspect while playing Chess (at a reasonably adept level)?

Anyways, That's actually pretty cool. Likely an evolutionary feature to keep us alive/focus while being chased by a tiger...


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Donutz said:


> I dunno about religion, but there is a definite zen to snowboarding. Backed by science, strangely. Scientists have observed that the brain works in one of two modes at any time: introspective, or reactive. And it's very difficult to do both at once, except for routine tasks that you can hand off to your unconscious. So when you're snowboarding, it's difficult to introspect about the mortgage, or your asshole neighbor, or the upcoming election, or the results of your latest physical. It's just one of many reasons why I enjoy it.


Well put. Donutz for President!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

So... what's a Snowboarder?


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Donutz said:


> I dunno about religion, but there is a definite zen to snowboarding. Backed by science, strangely. Scientists have observed that the brain works in one of two modes at any time: introspective, or reactive. And it's very difficult to do both at once, except for routine tasks that you can hand off to your unconscious. So when you're snowboarding, it's difficult to introspect about the mortgage, or your asshole neighbor, or the upcoming election, or the results of your latest physical. It's just one of many reasons why I enjoy it.


When I snowboard it’s one of the few times i am totally at peace 🙏🏻


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

F1EA said:


> So... what's a Snowboarder?


If you are on this forum discussing that then you are probably a snowboarder. Conversely, I have some good friends who go for a one week trip each season to a busy, touristy resort and do more drinking than riding then forget about it for the rest of the year. They can get down all the runs fine and have been doing it like this for many years. 
They don't think of themselves as snowboarders. They've probably heard of Shaun White.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Jkb818 said:


> When I snowboard it’s one of the few times i am totally at peace


It’s called flow. The ability to completely immerse yourself in an activity. The outside distractions fall away. Housecleaning for the brain. 









How to Achieve Flow


Flow is the mental state of being completely immersed in an activity. Learn more about how flow works, how it affects the brain, and benefits of this mental state.




www.verywellmind.com


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Kevington said:


> If you are on this forum discussing that then you are probably a snowboarder. Conversely, I have some good friends who go for a one week trip each season to a busy, touristy resort and do more drinking than riding then forget about it for the rest of the year. They can get down all the runs fine and have been doing it like this for many years.
> They don't think of themselves as snowboarders. They've probably heard of Shaun White.


Yeah that's fine, but I don't think you understand my question. I'm not asking if _I_ am a snowboarder, or who is not one.

I'm asking WHAT is a snowboarder.


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

F1EA said:


> Yeah that's fine, but I don't think you understand my question. I'm not asking if _I_ am a snowboarder, or who is not one.
> 
> I'm asking WHAT is a snowboarder.


You're really into this huh? 

Lets assume its a human, if thats not too anthropocentric. I've seen a video of a dog on a snowboard but if we include animals or plants then it gets too complicated. 

Its a human who snowboards. I imagine we can agree on that. 

Where it gets difficult is what position we are assessing the thing that may or may not be a snowboarder from. From the perspective of a person who doesn't snowboard, Shaun White, for example, is a snowboarder. However, as we have seen in this thread, from the perspective of some people who snowboard, he is an athlete who snowboards. 

We can conclude from this that there are at least two different answers to the question 'what is a snowboarder'. 

From one perspective a snowboarder is quite straightforwardly a person who snowboards. Whether they do it once or have done it every day for 10 years. 

From another perspective a snowboarder is a person who snowboards often enough and is invested enough in it that it could realistically be considered at least part of their identity. 

A third perspective is that there's is another layer to what a snowboarder is, and that someone who approaches snowboarding only from an athletic, competitive, business-minded approach is somehow missing that layer and therefore not truly a snowboarder. That layer is an acknowledgement that you are part of a community and culture that has an affinity with those of surfing and skateboarding and have some responsibility to participate and uphold some of its values. Those values are not set in stone and are constantly in flux. 

I don't know which of the above definitions of 'what is a snowboarder' is correct, probably all of them, depending on where you are looking from.


----------



## Easyrider17 (Oct 9, 2020)

F1EA said:


> Well then, Amen brother.
> 
> But quick, call Cambridge to update their dictionary definition. It's all wrong:
> 
> ...


I actually think the dictionary definition is pretty spot on. Anyone can strap a plank to their feet and slide down a mountain, but that doesn't make one a snowboarder. But to "practice the sport of snowboarding" implies something - a commitment to investing in your own skills and maybe even to the community of snowboarders as a whole. We say that people practice yoga or even practice religion. That's more than just going to a class or sitting in church. Like Kevington said, it becomes a part of your identity.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Easyrider17 said:


> I actually think the dictionary definition is pretty spot on. Anyone can strap a plank to their feet and slide down a mountain, but that doesn't make one a snowboarder. But to "practice the sport of snowboarding" implies something - a commitment to investing in your own skills and maybe even to the community of snowboarders as a whole. We say that people practice yoga or even practice religion. That's more than just going to a class or sitting in church. Like Kevington said, it becomes a part of your identity.


Oh please. If you make the effort to strap onto a board and slide downhill regularly you're a snowboarder. Anyone who thinks otherwise just wants to feel special and better than others.


----------



## Easyrider17 (Oct 9, 2020)

You inserted a key word - "regularly" - Again, that implies more than a casual association.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Easyrider17 said:


> You inserted a key word - "regularly" - Again, that implies more than a casual association.


Only to weed out the 1 and done type people. Look, if you go to places with snow and when you get there decide to strap onto a board, you're a snowboarder. Whether that's once a year or every day doesn't really matter.

You could always go to the industry and figure out how they come up with their skiers/riders a year definition. Pretty sure it doesn't count whether you are in a zen place while you are riding.


----------



## Easyrider17 (Oct 9, 2020)

So you agree one and done people don't count. You're drawing a line, too, just in a different place than me.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

A repost from the dark ages...

A snowboarder is a deranged fool. 
Who will sacrifice the warmth of hearth, softness of a woman and a belly of fine food.
Who will steal the opportunity to snake his best friend’s line.
Who will suffer ridicule of family and friend for his antics.
Who will disappear into each single endless moment. 
Who will whoop, holler and giggle while careening toward certain death.
Who wills secretly, a death…riding free and wild.
Who will, upon death, reply…”who has truly lived but a fool?"


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

There. Exactly.

A snowboarder is... a human = a person, who snowboards. 

Nothing more nothing less.

SnowboardS means it's active. That you do it. Some guy who tried it once and never again, doesn't snowboard. He snowboardED once, maybe twice. He was a snowboarder for a very brief period. Whether it's your identity, your religion, your zen space... that's all fine. All up to you.

Hence, Shaun White is a snowboarder.

✌


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Do skiiers have the same arguments?


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Manicmouse said:


> Do skiiers have the same arguments?


Doubt it

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

Manicmouse said:


> Do skiiers have the same arguments?


I'm gonna have to chip with an "I think they might". 

In Aus, there are plenty of resorts where you can tell the enthusiasts from the kooks (I'm talking about skiers here). 

Some traits of the enthusiasts -- flowy on-snow style, not really rushing to 10/10ths every single thing in sight, taking their time to e.g. ensure that the run has quietened down when they want to hit a side hit, taking time to appreciate being able to use a run's full width, and put in some good edge. 

The kooks (especially at Perisher, and you can pick n' mix the following) -- between 6'2'' and 6'5'' and minimum 110kgs / wears Spyder, Bogner, Obermeyer etc / likes to come within 1m of you when screaming down the hill at 80km/h / no finesse or style or even turning, whatsoever - every run is a max-speed run where you only turn, intermediate style at 95kmh, when absolutely necessary / seen in the lift line comparing top speeds down the kids' runs, based on their mobile apps (don't ski for fun, ski for the best mobile app readout of the week) / lunch time requires energy i.e. 3 pints of beer and 2x burgers and chips (so that when you hit the moguls after lunch, your body compresses and is helpless to compress shit out your arse into your fancy $850, measly 8k Spyderpants) / exercise no etiquette or politeness to anyone other than their friends / when retrieving their rental skis from the racks, will not pick up your board when they've caused it to fall onto the ground / drive like my late grandma IN the snow, but when the roads are dry, they've replaced Ken Block for Gymkhana 15, as there is a requirement to make sure they're not parked immediately to your left in the parking lot, but rather, two spaces right (actual time saved by driving like a tourist)... 

The list goes on, and I think the former would be vocal about hating the latter.


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

The Great Digression EP.0 - Travis Parker


Diving into the mind of the legendary Travis Parker...




www.methodmag.com


----------



## Easyrider17 (Oct 9, 2020)

Sure they do. Just ask a ski racer what s/he thinks of a freestyle skier, or watch how some of them treat newer skiers on something above their level.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Manicmouse said:


> Do skiiers have the same arguments?


They are pinned down reading this thread, itching to start their own on skiingforum.com, trying to decide which opinion will make them look the coolest and who the shaun white of skiing is, but they need a leader article in a skimag to make the discussion legit, and the skimag is currently waiting for the thread to drop to page two and translate from snowboardian to skiddish so noone will suspect them of plagiarism, while they search for a crusty mountain guide to interview who will back the statements he just heard with stories from the good old days. The documentary will be out in three years, one year after the discussion if pants should sit above or below the knee, and whats the best goretex tall t.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Easyrider17 said:


> Sure they do. Just ask a ski racer what s/he thinks of a freestyle skier, or watch how some of them treat newer skiers on something above their level.


So they call them "non skiers"?

Rubbish.

Individual people can think whatever of whomever, but you can't simply choose to ignore definitions and come up with nonsense about who is or not a snowboarder just because they don't fit your self-defined profile for what you think a snowboarder should be.

Not that there's any bad intention to it, in the case of simple people. I get it. And yeah it can be fun to poke at people and so on; but to a joke is about as far as it can go for it to be taken seriously.

In the case of shaun White it was done with ill intent. It was a deliberate effort to try and take him down outside of where the "haters" tried but couldn't taken him down on: a half pipe. It's the whole let's key this guy's Lambo...


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Rip154 said:


> They are pinned down reading this thread, itching to start their own on skiingforum.com, trying to decide which opinion will make them look the coolest and who the shaun white of skiing is, but they need a leader article in a skimag to make the discussion legit, and the skimag is currently waiting for the thread to drop to page two and translate from snowboardian to skiddish so noone will suspect them of plagiarism, while they search for a crusty mountain guide to interview who will back the statements he just heard with stories from the good old days. The documentary will be out in three years, one year after the discussion if pants should sit above or below the knee, and whats the best goretex tall t.


LOL
You should do a ; right after "good old days..." instead of a . to make everything into a single sentence. Make it epic.


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

A person who snowboards:
A person who snowboards and then goes away from the mountain physically and mentally.

A snowboarder:
A person who snowboards and may leave the mountain physically, but never mentally.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

Kijima said:


> A person who snowboards:
> A person who snowboards and then goes away from the mountain physically and mentally.
> 
> A snowboarder:
> A person who snowboards who may leave the mountain physically, but never mentally.


Yeah that's not a bad definition.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Kijima said:


> A person who snowboards:
> A person who snowboards and then goes away from the mountain physically and mentally.
> 
> A snowboarder:
> A person who snowboards and may leave the mountain physically, but never mentally.


Yeah, that's a cool thing to say; but unless it's a professional snowboarder, that would actually be a pretty sorry state to be in...

It's YOUR definition though, so Amen Brother to that. And don't get me wrong, that's still all fine and good. You do YOU; but I'll stick to "a person who snowboards". Even if I personally never leave the mountains myself (just kidding... I have a life 😆😆).


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

F1EA said:


> Yeah, that's a cool thing to say; but unless it's a professional snowboarder, that would actually be a pretty sorry state to be in...
> 
> It's YOUR definition though, so Amen Brother to that. And don't get me wrong, that's still all fine and good. You do YOU; but I'll stick to "a person who snowboards". Even if I personally never leave the mountains myself (just kidding... I have a life 😆😆).


I dunno man. I certainly exist in that state and spend my summer training my body and my brain for the next winter, happily.
I have goals, direction and focus because of it, in a world where people en mass are numbed, staring and swiping at social media and TV.
I quit all that shit, I check this site maybe 3 times a day, email my mother and get busy without distraction.
I would call that the opposite of a sad state 
Snowboarding is a tool I use to channel my energy into something more than it would have been otherwise.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Kijima said:


> A snowboarder:
> A person who snowboards and may leave the mountain physically, but never mentally.


I can relate with this. In fact I moved my whole family to be closer to the mountain for this very reason.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Kijima said:


> I dunno man. I certainly exist in that state and spend my summer training my body and my brain for the next winter, happily.
> I have goals, direction and focus because of it, in a world where people en mass are numbed, staring and swiping at social media and TV.
> I quit all that shit, I check this site maybe 3 times a day, email my mother and get busy without distraction.
> I would call that the opposite of a sad state
> Snowboarding is a tool I use to channel my energy into something more than it would have been otherwise.


Yep, that's what you get out of snowboarding and the way you channel your focus on it. Others... want, and get something else and focus differently. Does that make YOU a snowboarder and not them?

Nope.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I am a snowboarder in winter, by Kijima's definition. I am a mountain biker in non-winter, by the same definition, but _not_ a snowboarder. So am I a snowboarder, or a mountain biker? Or both? Or neither?


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Donutz said:


> I am a snowboarder in winter, by Kijima's definition. I am a mountain biker in non-winter, by the same definition, but _not_ a snowboarder. So am I a snowboarder, or a mountain biker? Or both? Or neither?


Good point 🤔


----------



## khaleesi (Feb 6, 2019)

F1EA said:


> Yeah, that's a cool thing to say; but unless it's a professional snowboarder, that would actually be a pretty sorry state to be in...
> 
> It's YOUR definition though, so Amen Brother to that. And don't get me wrong, that's still all fine and good. You do YOU; but I'll stick to "a person who snowboards". Even if I personally never leave the mountains myself (just kidding... I have a life 😆😆).


Dead of summer, 90 degrees out, haven’t strapped into my board in months, I’m still thinking about snowboarding. Not a day goes by that I don’t. I have snowboard jewelry I wear every day, decals on my car, snowboard artwork hanging in my house. I’m a snowboarder year round, whether I can physically ride or not, because I never mentally leave the mountain. 
And I don’t feel as though it’s a sorry state to exist in at all.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

khaleesi said:


> Dead of summer, 90 degrees out, haven’t strapped into my board in months, I’m still thinking about snowboarding. Not a day goes by that I don’t. I have snowboard jewelry I wear every day, decals on my car, snowboard artwork hanging in my house. I’m a snowboarder year round, whether I can physically ride or not, because I never mentally leave the mountain.
> And I don’t feel as though it’s a sorry state to exist in at all.


Yeah, that explains WHY YOU THINK YOU are a snowboarder.

I bet Angry snowboarder will have a podcast on this. Send us them royalties sucka!!


----------



## khaleesi (Feb 6, 2019)

F1EA said:


> Yeah, that explains WHY YOU THINK YOU are a snowboarder.


Well, yeah. That was kinda the point. 🙂
Snowboarding means something different to each of us, so of course we all have different opinions as to what makes us a snowboarder.
I was mostly getting at the fact that it’s not a sorry state to exist in, it’s just a reality for some of us.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

khaleesi said:


> Well, yeah. That was kinda the point. 🙂
> Snowboarding means something different to each of us, so of course we all have different opinions as to what makes us a snowboarder.
> I was mostly getting at the fact that it’s not a sorry state to exist in, it’s just a reality for some of us.


Precisely. And that's exactly why "_collective YOU"_ doesn't get to diferentiate (nor decide) WHO is a snowboarder and who isn't, or WHAT a snowboarder is.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Anyone that venmos me $10 is a snowboarder.


----------



## khaleesi (Feb 6, 2019)

F1EA said:


> Precisely. And that's exactly why "_collective YOU"_ doesn't get to diferentiate (nor decide) WHO is a snowboarder and who isn't, or WHAT a snowboarder is.


I agree entirely with you. No one person’s definition or opinion on it is better than another’s. Snowboarding means different things to different people, and that’s okay. A discussion, not a debate, ya know?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

khaleesi said:


> I agree entirely with you. No one person’s definition or opinion on it is better than another’s. Snowboarding means different things to different people, and that’s okay. A discussion, not a debate, ya know?


Yep that's all good. I agree with letting everyone express themselves however they choose to.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

f00bar said:


> Anyone that venmos me $10 is a snowboarder.


I need some extra help. Will $20 do?


----------

